# Winter Tyres...



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Winter Tyres worth it or not? Anyone used them before?

I was thinking of getting a set of yoko's w drives.

When is the best time to fit them? Dunno when the weathers going to turn...


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Answered it yourself, key word is winter 

If its winter and getting from a to b is important then is it worth it course it is

You can run them all year round with minimal wear but not best idea if you drive like a tool


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Road temps are less than 7 degrees tonight with me and wet so they are effective then


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Currently using them on my Lexus RX 4x4. 

Never got stuck in snow/ice/slush with normal tyres, but the braking & cornering on the winters (Vredestein Wintrac Xtreme) was night and day difference. Felt a lot sharper and barely had the ABS kick in. Had to be very excessive with the middle pedal to make it work. Main reason I decided to try them in the first place was that they were £20 a corner cheaper than the summer tyres I was looking at. Ended up not changing them come spring so have nigh on ran them for a full year.

Sister struggled to get off her driveway in a light dusting in her 330D auto (ok, slight exaggeration) shod with, I think, Continental 18" tyres. Changed to Avon Ice Touring ST just before last winter and she was hugely impressed. Bit squirmy when new, but once they were ran in they were fine. Coped with all the snow/ice that she was faced with and said it felt like the roads were completely clear.

Other half's swapped her Yaris (unstoppable in any weather on any tyres seemingly!) to a 1-series earlier this year. I knew she wouldn't think of it, so I picked up a set of 2nd hand 16" BMW alloys from eBay for £41 and a set of Maloya Davos tyres from MyTyres in July. Paid £50 a corner for the tyres, was checking for someone last night and they've shot up to £79 each now and they're likely to creep up more as the winter closes in.

If you're considering getting them, I'd be buying them sooner rather than later.

In theory, stick them on around end of October/Mid November and run them until March/April. In reality, whenever you notice it being regularly pretty cold on your usual commuting times.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been using a set of winter tyres for the last couple of winters. Pretty much night and day in terms of performance compared to summer tyres. Was amazed at the differences in braking distance, handling and traction through the snow when I put mine on. Only run mine in the winter months when the temperatures are low as I found them to be a bit vague in the corners when temps get above 12 degrees.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

johanr77 said:


> I found them to be a bit vague in the corners when temps get above 12 degrees.


Which in your case is not very often ha ha

So no probs running all year round, just be careful during the indian summer


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:wall::wall:

:lol::lol::lol:



For me, I've never needed "winter" tyres in the UK... been driving for 17 years now, not once have I ever felt the need for them....

Nor do I have "summer" tyres either... I just have tyres.

I know how to drive.

I have good cars.

Pretty simple really...

However, I will say, I never use my P&J during the winter, as these super tyres may be the best thing for your car, it won't stop some muppet sliding into you on the ice, so (imo) they are pretty useless...

So I guess, what I'm saying is, the cost of these tyres (and wheels?!?!!?), plus the danger of getting the P&J wrecked... I would rather have this... my winter tyres - if you want to call it that...










:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have winter tyres for the Scirocco and i have to say they are brilliant in the wet and cold weather, they got me home in the snow a couple of times last year when others couldn't get up a hill, worth all the money for me.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

CB... it's not lost on me that the man who has repeatedly claimed he doesn't need winter tyres... has a whole different winter car! 

:lol: :thumb:

For a daily driver, one car solution, I think they work very well. Should pay for themselves eventually too at the same price for the wheels plus tyres vs. the tyres for my alloys alone. As whilst ones wearing, the other isn't.

Also, if you're detailing minded, a nice opportunity to clean and seal your alloys.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely worth the cash if you do a lot of miles expecially. There is no doubt that they improve the handling and breaking capabilities of your car in slippery conditions and the likely hood of getting stuck is greatly reduced. 

However, unless everyone fits them it won't stop some twonk driving far to fast for the relative conditions slamming into you c os they cant stop or turn. 

I reckon they shopuld be compulsory just as I beleive they are in some other EU countries.

Mind you, they ain't that cheap!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> CB... it's not lost on me that the man who has repeatedly claimed he doesn't need winter tyres... has a whole different winter car!
> 
> :lol: :thumb:


:lol:

I know!

but, I think my logic is sound.... so there! 



Plus, just to add, I've only had the Jeep a few years... so I've still had, what 14 years of driving in all condiditons without the need for any special tyres.... If people need them, or prefer then on their P&J, then fine... their money and more importantly their good car.

:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Take one rx300 into a badly effected area on tyres and don't tell me you won't benefit from winter tyres regardless of how good you ca drive

I entered a badly affected car park and it was a big struggle to get out, got there in the end but hard work, with winter tyres would been no problem


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Although for me I'm thinking of getting a 2nd car as already pointed out winter tyres won't stop someone hitting you.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have used winter tyres for the last few winters and wouldn't go without them now during the winter months. Why persevere with summer tyres in snow and ice when you can have a tyre made for these conditions instead?


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

I would say yes winter tyres but as stated only really for snowy conditions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

My next door neightbour had a series 1, when to national tyres to get a set of winter tryes, they told him they dont do them, went direct to BMW, and they said you can only buy them with alloys, so tried to charge him a small fortune.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

this the other issue in the UK, we are not really set up to have 2 sets of wheels and tyres...

In Sweden, you get them with the car, and either the garage holds them for you (FOC), or you have a space at home/work for them...

Where, for example, are the people in the UK who live in the tiny 1 bed flats going to store these wheels and tyres?!?! (if made law that you must change them over)

and there are already people in the UK trying to cash in on winter tyres, and storage etc etc....

:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got one of these for when the ice and snow gets really bad.........










Although I can imagine a set of winters tyres is really useful for those who have no option but to drive in bad weather. They must work pretty well considering in Germany you have to have them by law. (I believe)

That said I have never bought a set and when I have driven in snow and ice I have managed without a problem, by just taking it carefully but I don't doubt they are beneficial to any car or motorist.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you plan a bit ahead, they don't have to be a big expense. The set I got for the woman's 1-series cost £241 for 4 tyres and alloy wheels + £30 for mounting/balancing them.

If you're driving around on (even manufacturer spec) oversized wheels, see how much you can downsize them by and pick up a set of alloys/steels from eBay/gumtree/scrappy. No one really wants 15/16" wheels anymore so they often go for next to nothing on ebay, especially during the summer when the young 'uns are pimpin their rides. At the very least it saves you £60 a year in swapping tyres. Might even save you from damaging your "nice" wheels.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I know!
> 
> ...


But Cuey previous to the last 3 winters We havent had any snow to speak of 

I choose to run them as I do long journeys and just the comfort of knowing I have equipped myself with the best possible chance of completing the journey is enough for me...

We can load the dice in Our favour only in so much as giving ourselves the best kit...

Of course we cannot stop some one running into us as that is just not possible.

Winter tyres are not just about stopping its about the extra grip and cornering ability which is in a completely different league to summer or all weather tyres.

If my journeys were local I would not bother though in all honesty..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Think its very car dependant and also location in the midlands cant say we get alot of snow if any obviosuly ice is another matter but drive all major roads and if peeps drive to the conditions then theres no reason why i should need winter tyres etc.......


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> this the other issue in the UK, we are not really set up to have 2 sets of wheels and tyres...
> 
> In Sweden, you get them with the car, and either the garage holds them for you (FOC), or you have a space at home/work for them...
> 
> ...


Know of a few places who will store your summer tyres if you buy winters from them and swap them back to you


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

johnnyc said:


> I would say yes winter tyres but as stated only really for snowy conditions.


And roads temps 7 and under, a lot of these tyres have moved on from the old standard winter tyre, they are not longer just solely for snow


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Having just checked the fresh MOT, I've done about 8,500 miles on mine last November/December. There was probably only one or two days in the summer when we it was blistering hot (so literally only one or two) that they felt a bit soft, but for the other couple of hundred days of normal weather they've been absolutely fine.

It's a heavy car and whilst I'm not a tearaway, I don't drive like miss daisy either. If you've got half a brain you adjust to what you feel through the wheel so, if it's the difference between being able to move or be stuck in the car in some bad weather, there should (in reality) be no reason why anyone should have any issues driving all year round on cold weather tyres.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> Think its very car dependant and also location in the midlands cant say we get alot of snow if any obviosuly ice is another matter but drive all major roads and if peeps drive to the conditions then theres no reason why i should need winter tyres etc.......


Have you ever Run winter tyres Alan?

These are the common arguments many people lay down as to why "you dont need them" At the end of the day its your money / your car / your life But it beats been stuck in the works car park at home time and lets you keep on driving when most other people simply cant...

But having run them for about 4 years now all i can say is they are Fking fantastic......

Its ok driving to the conditions thats great and all BUT what if forced to need to take violent evasive action due to another driver?

say an emergency stop.....






They even offer significant advantages on ice






and have a look at this:






Well im a fan of them......


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Used them for the last 3 winters on my car, FANTASTIC. 

I was going where 4x4's couldn't. I've just put a pair on the front of our other car ready for winter, bit early but they needed changing. 

Need 4 for my new car now tho.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

OK thanks guys!!

NEW QUESTION: My girlfriend needs two new front tyres should I buy 2 winters seen as we are close to winter and then leave them on all year- as Ive heard a few ppl say they have left them on with no probs and she will also have the added bonus of 2 winters tyres??????


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

avit88 said:


> OK thanks guys!!
> 
> NEW QUESTION: My girlfriend needs two new front tyres should I buy 2 winters seen as we are close to winter and then leave them on all year- as Ive heard a few ppl say they have left them on with no probs and she will also have the added bonus of 2 winters tyres??????


If you are going for winter tyres put them on all four corners. If you only put two on and you are driving on snow covered roads you will only have grip with the winter tyres causing the back end to slide.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.klebertyres.co.uk/Kleber...3&codePage=KLEBER_PAG_conseilsvehicul&lang=EN
Check out this link for more info on your question


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

avit88 said:


> OK thanks guys!!
> 
> NEW QUESTION: My girlfriend needs two new front tyres should I buy 2 winters seen as we are close to winter and then leave them on all year- as Ive heard a few ppl say they have left them on with no probs and she will also have the added bonus of 2 winters tyres??????


Personally i wouldn't as you run the risk of loosing it big time..... winter tyres will enable you to pull away fast however as the back end (if FWD) will be skating so enter a bend the front will grip no problem but then the back will step out






Winter tyres can be dire in warm weather and wear very quickly you might be better fitting some All season tyres if you can only afford to replace the ones you need....

eg:

http://www.vredestein.com/car-tyres/all-season/quatrac-3/info/

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/tyre-guides/45315/vredestein-quatrac-3


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> If you are going for winter tyres put them on all four corners. If you only put two on and you are driving on snow covered roads you will only have grip with the winter tyres causing the back end to slide.


I've done it for the lasr 3 winters, no problems. I know what the back ends is going to do so can control it, just drive to the conditions.

Cant do it this year tho, XWD :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a set of winter tyres that will be going back on soon as the Legacy was unstoppable in the snow.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Seems that Alan Monty has come up with enough evidence to point to having winter tyres on.
No disputing the fact that they are safer over normal summer/all season tyres.
Another question to anyone out there....where do you get them from....tried Mytyres and called them for advice, but they were useless, based in India i think and could not answer my questions.
Their tyre chooser uses a dropdown menu which lists umpteen mazda 6's, not got a clue which mine is....it's a TS 2 litre petrol hatchback on a 4 plate. runs on 205/55/r16 their dropdown menu shows 195/65 R15 91H , now that size rim looks to be very close to the brake calipers.

Any advice would be appreciated as i want to get a complete set with wheels.

Cheers...Kev


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

We've had all season tyres the past couple of winters on the family wagon. They're better than summers in winter and are ok in the summer too, so kind of a jack of all trades.

I've got some Nokian WR D3 winter tyres for the Panda which I'll be fitting in a couple of weeks if the temperatures continue getting lower.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Seems that Alan Monty has come up with enough evidence to point to having winter tyres on.
> No disputing the fact that they are safer over normal summer/all season tyres.
> Another question to anyone out there....where do you get them from....tried Mytyres and called them for advice, but they were useless, based in India i think and could not answer my questions.
> Their tyre chooser uses a dropdown menu which lists umpteen mazda 6's, not got a clue which mine is....it's a TS 2 litre petrol hatchback on a 4 plate. runs on 205/55/r16 their dropdown menu shows 195/65 R15 91H , now that size rim looks to be very close to the brake calipers.
> ...


First thing to do is get your handbook out....

have a look what Mazda recommend... (tried looking on their site but no download of the handbook)

eg my fiat book shows this:








then either look on ebay for a set of matching Steelies or alloys which fit the car to manufacturers specifications

(if you dont do this your leaving yourself in for a big headache with your insurance company unless your on a modified policy)

http://www.abi.org.uk/Information/C...r_Tyres__The_Motor_Insurance_Committment.aspx

When i got my first grande punto i got my steel rims from a Fiat parts specialist (the car was new out and had a none standard size (for fiat)

then the tyres from mytyres

then got a local tyre fitter to do the honours (just be ware many larger chains don't like / wont fit tyres not supplied by them or charge a fortune


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Seems that Alan Monty has come up with enough evidence to point to having winter tyres on.
> No disputing the fact that they are safer over normal summer/all season tyres.
> Another question to anyone out there....where do you get them from....tried Mytyres and called them for advice, but they were useless, based in India i think and could not answer my questions.
> Their tyre chooser uses a dropdown menu which lists umpteen mazda 6's, not got a clue which mine is....it's a TS 2 litre petrol hatchback on a 4 plate. runs on 205/55/r16 their dropdown menu shows 195/65 R15 91H , now that size rim looks to be very close to the brake calipers.
> ...


A bit of googling suggests 15" should fit the Mazda6
http://forum.mazda6club.com/wheels-tires/117976-what-about-15-wheel-winter-tire.html

Tried looking on eBay to see if there's anyone selling a set of wheels local to you? May work out cheaper than buying a package from somewhere.

It's quite common to go down a size for cold weather wheels

EDIT:
I'd say yours would be this one;
Car manufacturer:	Mazda
Car model:	MAZDA 6 FLH 2.0
Car type:	GG/GY 1999ccm 104 kW BJ.: *06.2002-08.2005*

Bold being the production years. The other 2.0 is different dates


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Andy:thumb:
Handbook shows that the 6 can take 195/65R/15 but pretty sure thats for a 1.8 only, will call Mazda tomorrow and get their take on what i can fit. 

Kev


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

For those who are interested heres a few videos pulled off my in car camera

On snow






on sheet ice






And this moron in a mondeo forced his way onto the back road infront of me (he failed to give way) only to hold me up by driving at 10mph then getting stuck on a hump back level crossing :wall:






these are what im running on in winter



















The weather was that bad before i left home i took the wheel trims off incase i needed to run chains :doublesho but they stayed firmly in the case :driver:










For those who only do a few miles to and from work there is this alternative










http://reviews.asda.com/1440-en_gb/001024794/tex-car-snow-socks-medium-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Thanks for that Andy:thumb:
> Handbook shows that the 6 can take 195/65R/15 but pretty sure thats for a 1.8 only, will call Mazda tomorrow and get their take on what i can fit.
> 
> Kev


Know last year many dealers went to cash in on the winter tyre and wheel package you never know they might have some "old" stock to shift or a pile of steel wheels when a customer wanted alloys fitting


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

andy monty said:


> these are what im running on in winter


Say hello to their non-identical twin brother :lol:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

andy monty said:


> For those who only do a few miles to and from work there is this alternative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these any good? i saw them last year... How far can you drive on them?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Tried them last winter on my sisters fiat 500 they sliped on nice and easy on that focus they are a total  to fit......






wouldnt say they are a match for winter tyres as they are only really a get you out of a situation and on the move eg out of works car park and to the main road as you have to take them off when you get to bare tarmac...

instructions say Do not exceed 50 km/h

makers website: (might need to change to english little flag at top right)

http://www.multigripstore.it/montaggio.html

Just throwing another alternative out to people who might not want to splash the cash on a full set of winters to drive to tescos once a week. or have trouble getting onto their drive way / up that last hill before home...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would not bother with those winter socks,Just fit a right set of winter tyres.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Just putting another option out there Ross. These threads usually end up with someone thumping the keyboards saying they have been diving 30 years and never needed winter tyres, Or those who make out that everyone not running winter tyres is going to die or fall off the road as soon as we see a snow flake....

I started out with chains after getting stuck once in north Yorkshire (what a PITA they are) 

Just showing those who haven't seen them another alternative that might suit their need / wallet :thumb: 

But i agree winters are the perfect tool for the job but some can take some convincing :lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Know last year many dealers went to cash in on the winter tyre and wheel package you never know they might have some "old" stock to shift or a pile of steel wheels when a customer wanted alloys fitting


Andy, what camera you got? i take it the mondeo was not on winter tyres:lol:
Now , if he was driving to the conditions, he would not have had that trouble:lol:
Thanks for the advice and also the videos, made up my mind to get a set. I live in High Wycombe and my 5 mile trip to work involves hills all along the route...

Kev


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Andy, what camera you got? i take it the mondeo was not on winter tyres:lol:
> Now , if he was driving to the conditions, he would not have had that trouble:lol:
> Thanks for the advice and also the videos, made up my mind to get a set. I live in High Wycombe and my 5 mile trip to work involves hills all along the route...
> 
> Kev


I have a T-eye i paid £250 for it a good few years ago from maplin (when my excess been under 21 at the time was the same amount) after my mum had an accident and nearly ended up been held liable but for a fight and CCTV :doublesho but they stopped selling / importing them as it looks like Roadhawk have taken up sole uk vendorship

http://www.roadhawk.co.uk/roadhawk-rh-2/prod_3.html

it films forwards and back not got many saved inside picture but this one might amuse ever wonders what happens when your car gets left at the dealership. my car was (and still is full of crap) them blinding themselves with my LED light bar is amusing... God knows what they thought of me turning up straight from work leaving all sorts of "treasures" laying around not saved one clip of them wondering why i had a set of Vauxhall Vivaro handbrake cable set on the back seat and a 2 pot industrial diesel filter housing and filters..... lol











after the 2nd video i got questioned by the service manager as to what i was playing at with a "hidden camera" in my car lol


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

There is nothing as far as I am aware stating you can't put a hidden camera in a vehicle..

The first guy shouldn't of been riffling through your stuff either..

I am sure people leave things in cars, to see if I am trust worthy or not, even the 1p's stuffed down seat backs get put into a little bag and left in the car..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

dooka said:


> There is nothing as far as I am aware stating you can't put a hidden camera in a vehicle..
> 
> The first guy shouldn't of been riffling through your stuff either..
> 
> I am sure people leave things in cars, to see if I am trust worthy or not, even the 1p's stuffed down seat backs get put into a little bag and left in the car..


The cameras not actually hidden its clipped on the rear view mirror :lol:

my response to the service manager was along the lines of " how many did you find? (brief pause) well now you have found the camera i assume you will have done a good job :devil:

They never even put a disposable seat cover on till after they serviced it :wall:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Would be interested in getting some winter tyres for my car as my road is always a bit of an ice rink, and the videos on youtube seem to show how much better they are. The cheapest I could fine was £345 per corner fitted for my wheels :doublesho:doublesho Might have to source some smaller steelies for the winter.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Would be interested in getting some winter tyres for my car as my road is always a bit of an ice rink, and the videos on youtube seem to show how much better they are. The cheapest I could fine was £345 per corner fitted for my wheels :doublesho:doublesho Might have to source some smaller steelies for the winter.


 http://www.mytyres.co.uk/Complete_wheels.html


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

mart. said:


> http://www.mytyres.co.uk/Complete_wheels.html


Any ideas what FLH and STH mean when selecting the vehicle?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Any ideas what FLH and STH mean when selecting the vehicle?


What car is it?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Have you ever Run winter tyres Alan?
> 
> These are the common arguments many people lay down as to why "you dont need them" At the end of the day its your money / your car / your life But it beats been stuck in the works car park at home time and lets you keep on driving when most other people simply cant...
> 
> its not that i dont see what they do or question whether they work, been driving what 11 years now never got stuck or anything in snow and we have had a few big hits. Guess thats why i have this view.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I have winter tyres for BMW makes nice reassurance in mind

Thinking of getting all season for the ka


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> its not that i dont see what they do or question whether they work, been driving what 11 years now never got stuck or anything in snow and we have had a few big hits. Guess thats why i have this view.


Lucky you i live in east yorkshire and my commute is on back roads (some are what older drivers would class as C roads)

Ive been stuck once in North yorkshire but i bet i could have dug the car outl

i also got stuck with winter tyres trying to get onto our drive way after a weekend away








And thats the main A614 Birdlington to Nottingham road

but when its this bad unless you have the ground clearance of a 4x4 your stuffed...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

haha yeh needless to say havent had it that bad i know we are lucky where we are as tend to miss the worst of it.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have not come across anyone who has run winter tyres who would not do it every year if they have the opportunity, so does that make _them _wrong or those that say they are not needed?

Personally I have run them for the last two winters and SWMBO had them last year, they make the world of difference over 'normal' all season tyres, a friend drove his car shod with winter tyres onto a car park that was (unknown to him) like a skating rink without any slippage at all... it was only when he got out and went flat on his **** did he realise how slippery the car park was!

I used www.mytyres.co.uk the first time without any issue.
However this year I tried www.oponeo.co.uk for SWMBO's new Nokian WR A3's (she changed car this year) as they were £10 per tyre cheaper than mytyres. (these also arrived without issue and within 36hrs of ordering them!)

FWIW I really rate the Nokian range and they will be by No.1 choice for wnter tyres for the foreseeable future.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Gizmo68 said:


> FWIW I really rate the Nokian range and they will be by No.1 choice for wnter tyres for the foreseeable future.


I would hope they are good Since Finland tends to get rather bad winters ;-)


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

They work surprisingly well on solid ice, during the bad winter the year before last I was going down a road that had been covered in snow which then turned to slush which then refroze into an inch thick layer of ice. The car was completely stable and not sliding about at all and that was at 30mph.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

andy monty said:


> I would hope they are good Since Finland tends to get rather bad winters ;-)


That was my exact reasoning too.

3 years ago I had never heard of them so I (wrongly) assumed they were just another budget brand tyre.
After my research it opened my eyes as to how good they really are. :thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

If anybody is wondering which tyres to go for, I've used both the Vred Snowtrac 3's and Goodyear Ultragrip 8's on the same car for 2 different winters. The Snowtrac's were the first winter tyres I'd ever used, they were awesome, night and day difference. Traction on deep snow hill starts was unbelievable for me, living in a very hilly area of the Pennines. Wet grip wasn't so brilliant coming from Rainsport's. Dry grip was ok. 

After upgrading my suspension over summer, I had to change my winter tyres to a smaller profile so they wouldn't scrub. This time I plummed for the Goodyear Ultragrip 8's. The 8's were even better again in all areas, especially in the wet. Snow grip, was also much better. Now bearing in mind these were a smaller width tyre (185 rather than 195 of the Vreds) I thought this was unbelievable. 

So, although they may cost a little extra, my recommendation would be to go with the Ultragrip 8's. You won't be dissapointed!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

im still on my first set of snowtracs (ok i have replaced 2 for the money they are bang on... never had any issue with wet grip (but i have a "light weight" punto) 

some of the reviews need consideration look at the tyre size on the review as even the same organisation sing the praises of one brand of tyre on a particular size and vehicle but they fall down the ratings for another......


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres my new tyres and rims from www.mytyres.co.uk , came today and very well wrapped up, fitted one to make sure they fitted ok and all is good..
will give them a couple of coats of FK1000p and put them on when the weather gets cold enough, should be able to get to work up all these Bl**dy hills round here now..









































Kev


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Look great mate! I need to tidy mine up from last winter (I'd totally forgotten to until now!). FK for the win!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got some wheel trims


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Will be first time this year using winter tyres luckily found some Dunlop Winter Sports in 215/40/r17

Hopefully there a decent tyre, still a good 6 weeks till I'll stick them on though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ok...it's no secret I'm no fan of these tyres... but I've just picked up my new car... and it seems I have 2 'snow grip' tyres on it.... just the back!!!

god honest truth, I've twitched the back end 3 times already on roads, doing next to no speeds.... I have now have no confidence in the car!!! 

these things have zero grip.... and it was 8 degrees and pi$$$ing of rain up here last night...

so, could this be:

a) they are cheap winter ones... something like Nagawhatsits brand

b) because I've only got the 2 on the driven wheels

c) I'm too used to the grip given to me by the Quattro, and I'm driving like a c**t 

:thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ok...it's no secret I'm no fan of these tyres... but I've just picked up my new car... and it seems I have 2 'snow grip' tyres on it.... just the back!!!
> 
> god honest truth, I've twitched the back end 3 times already on roads, doing next to no speeds.... I have now have no confidence in the car!!!
> 
> ...


If they really are snow tyres, there's your answer right there. 8° and raining is a long way from what they are designed for and yes, cheap ones are even worse.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you've got two snow tyres on the driven wheels and normals on the steering then yes it will affect handling as you've got varying levels of grip. I used my winter tyres well into spring this year and temperatures well above 8 degrees and while they definitely do not handle as well as the bridgestones that came with the car they were never dangerous, you just have to take into account they don't bite as well at reasonable speed in corners and adjust your driving based on that.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> If they really are snow tyres, there's your answer right there. 8° and raining is a long way from what they are designed for and yes, cheap ones are even worse.





johanr77 said:


> you just have to take into account they don't bite as well at reasonable speed in corners and adjust your driving based on that.


just checked them again, they are:

Nankang Snow Viva SV 1

so yes, tyres designed for mud and/or snow covered roads (according to the blurb)! :lol: :wall:

I was only doing 10 mph, going round a corner - any slower and I would be going backwards!!... guess I'll be taking a trip to the tyre place today!



:lol:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Last winter I fitted winter tyres for the first time. I'm glad I did as they handled far better in the cold, wet and snow than my normal tyres.

I've got a set of Uniroyal MS Plus 66 winter tyres 195/65/15 on a set of 15 inch steel rims. They go on in place of my 17 inch alloys and I have an upright wheel stand in the shed & a set of insulated wheel bags that the off-set live in while they are on the stand.

Pid £20 2nd hand for the rims from another C4 owners club member who was selling up, and £50 a corner fitted for the tyres from a tyre place in Croydon.

I suspect I will be switching back to winter tyres by mid October at this rate.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Twitched it at 10mph my god man don't go to the tyre place get them to come to you it would suicidal attempting even 20mph with those rubber rings of death on the back.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> Twitched it at 10mph my god man don't go to the tyre place get them to come to you it would suicidal attempting even 20mph with those rubber rings of death on the back.


honestly... it was scary stuff! :lol:

now I know it's going to happen, I can drive with the hazzards on, and at 5mph!

rain is not sooo bad today... don't know if that will help... either way.. they are gone... if I make it! 

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe not 8 deg... But my winters certainly got a bit stroppy about 11 degrees plus earlier this year (my cue to change them), and with taller tread and 195 50 on 15 inch wheels where far easier to overwhelm laterally (read: understeer out of roundabouts if throttke happy) than my 205 40 sport tyre shod alloys.

7-8 deg and below were very much ok for normal driving though, and by 2 degrees and below, go/stop/steer etc was night and day. Into the minuses, happy days, they loved it!

I'll change late Nov, early December at the earliest I reckon (freak weather pending).


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Use 225/40/18 and 255/35/18 in the summer, and for the winter i've got some Kleber (made by Michelin apparently) in 225/45/17.

17 is the smallest that will fit over the calipers, so the tyres were still quite expensive, but well worth it. They were fantastic in the snow last winter, managed to drive the 20 mile round trip to the train station in fresh 4" snow. Passed a load of other BMWs at the side of the road, i did feel slightly smug


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Nankang


theres your answer right there........

http://www.netcar.pl/x_C_X__P_TESTY.html?XP=16

they came bottom of the adac tests not even gaining 1 * Google translate will sort it from polish for you


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Bought Ultragrip 8s last winter they're awesome!

Need to swap rims for this winter though as have changed car 

Anyone know best place to get cheap brand new steelies? (not eBay)

Cheers

Drew


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

tried your local dealer often car buyer of poverty spec will want alloys garages keep the steelies often......

if not ebay dependent on car many come with steel spares obviously modern or new cars with pram wheels / fix and go/ run flats exempt......

or the scrap yard (ok not new)


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

buckas said:


> Bought Ultragrip 8s last winter they're awesome!
> 
> Need to swap rims for this winter though as have changed car
> 
> ...


Oponeo were really cheap for me :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

buckas said:


> Bought Ultragrip 8s last winter they're awesome!
> 
> Need to swap rims for this winter though as have changed car
> 
> ...


Mytyres....got complete set with rims and wheels for £400.
i have posted earlier in thread..
Very good service and quick delivery

3-2 spurs...COYS

Kev


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

i live in switzerland and we fit winters in general from november till april, it is NOT law to fit them, but there is a law that says your vehicle should be equipped for the conditions .

your normal everyday tyres sold in the UK are "summer" tyres.

When i first came here i didnt bother with winter tyres, I dont refer to them as "snow" tyrs as that only enforces the misguided view its snow only.

after a few winters of slipping and sliding around I swapped to winter tyres - it was a total transformation, like night and day. 

My car is RWD so also not the best combination. 

Currently best tyre options are conti winter contact, nokian, michelin.

I would NEVER fit nankang type tyres, tspend the bit extra for something thats going to work!

OH I had a set of toyo winter tyres - they were ****e! they leeched oil for over 2 years and didnt grip well.

I currently run a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta R tyres as its a nordic winter tyes and my RWD car - no issues at all, even in extreme conditions in the mountains.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the Nankang SV2's I fitted to my wifes car, work perfectly well in the cold and normal conditions.


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

ill base my views on numerous winter tyre tests that consistently ranked them near the bottom of tests including 17 out of 19, and 2 other tests that ranked them joint 38 out of 40.

But hey if you are happy and work for you thats also fine.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

So you based your views on the opinions of others, fair enough.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally, I take the tyre test results with a bit of a pinch of salt as the results are all relative.

A tyre might finish in 5th place in 2010 test, then the same tyre/design will finish 10th in 2011 test. Doesn't mean it's a crap tyre, just because newer ones are better.

My sister has been driving with Avon Ice Tourings on her 330D for the past year, they did poorly in ADAC tests IIRC yet she has nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Exactly my point, we stuck on the Nankangs through lack of options when it came to getting tyres from the local garage. Not a thing wrong with them though, does what a tyre needs to do and in the cold work very well. The tyre tests confirm what most people already know that if you spend a heap of wedge on a tyre and a brand name the likelihood is that the tyre will be good. However, it doesn't mean that a cheaper tyre that doesn't perform to the same standard as the twice as expensive tyre isn't going to work. 

When I ask for opinions on particular items I tend to rule out the people who quote google to me and listen to the people who have used it.


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

as a previous occupant in a car equipped with nankang/ fung yoo etc winter tyres i am happy with my views.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

As a *Previous Occupant* you can have your say :thumb:

As a *Current Owner/User* so can Johanr


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

m1pui said:


> As a *Previous Occupant* you can have your say :thumb:
> 
> As a *Current Owner/User* so can Johanr


isnt that obvious to everyone?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Think he's trying to find a diplomatic way of saying everyone can have an opinion and where their knowledge comes from. Which is very nice of him :thumb:


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Having spent a life skiing in the winter, winter tyres have always been part of my life...Then I lived in an alpine part of the alps..

Had a while with company cars and no winter tyres you really notice the difference, and no wonder there are more accidents..

So I now have them on 1 of our cars so that we can get out and about, I am a high miler for work and I have a silly RWD car at the moment so that has them. 

Anyone saying they are a waste obviously has never used them in anger....

It doesnt cost you anymore as your other wheels are off the car for 4-5 months of the year...

And a car shod with decent winter tyres will outperform any of these silly 4x4 bmwx5's or Merc ML things, cos you can actually brake and steer......


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Very thorough and reliable test of winter tyres in this weeks Auto Express.

LingLong a distant 8th/last place. (good on snow, bad in wet)
The very popular Vredestein SnowTrac3 a below average 6th
Interweb favoured winter-brand Nokian D3 came 4th. Surprisingly it came bottom in two of the snow disciplines and 6th & 7th in the other two.
Continental WinterContact won by a seemingly county mile...

With testing done at Continentals winter testing facility in Sweden, then onto Continentals road testing facility in Germany...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

m1pui said:


> Very thorough and reliable test of winter tyres in this weeks Auto Express.
> 
> LingLong a distant 8th/last place. (good on snow, bad in wet)
> The very popular Vredestein SnowTrac3 a below average 6th
> ...


:lol:

one thing i have noticed that performance often depends on what size tyre and type of car its fitted to all sway the results


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

I used them in France last year ands they were awesome, my current 18" wheels with 265 rear tyres would have been useless...

On a ski resort that was solid ice / snow I just drove into a carpark and parked up no issue, soft roades were spinning all over the place 

Road to our house (very steep and -20)










great 


















The tyres were amazing, the car is a 3.2L Cdi with a Brbaus D6 box so pretty nippy, in the wet / not so cold weather in England they were... Interesting if you gave it a boot ful. Over all though from December to March they were very very good.

its normal wheels


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Very thorough and reliable test of winter tyres in this weeks Auto Express.
> 
> LingLong a distant 8th/last place. (good on snow, bad in wet)
> The very popular Vredestein SnowTrac3 a below average 6th
> ...


Alpins in the test at all? Used them a lot and can't complain


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

GJM said:


> Alpins in the test at all? Used them a lot and can't complain


I'm certain they were. I'll grab the issue later and post up a list of the actual results


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I use Nokian winter tyres which are different from those tested by Auto Express and find they are brilliant in the snow.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

1) Continental ContiWinterContact TS 850
2) Goodyear Ultragrip 8
3) Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D
=4) Nokian WR D3
=4) Michelin Alpin A4
6) Vredestein Snowtrac 3
7) Pirelli Snowcontrol Serie 3 W210
8) LingLong Winter-Hero Radial 650

Tyre size was 205/55R16 on what appears in the pictures to be a couple of Golfs


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

m1pui said:


> 1) Continental ContiWinterContact TS 850
> 2) Goodyear Ultragrip 8
> 3) Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D
> =4) Nokian WR D3
> ...


had the goodyears last year and were fine...

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

think ive run winters tyres (on the fronts only) on my focus for the last 3 winters 

got a couple of steels and put them on that, and swap them over in winter. they have just got to 5mm, so i will be buying 2 more, so i can run 4 winter tyres this year :lol:


----------

